# how much protein post workout?



## Jemal (Jan 26, 2003)

Right now i have a low carb protein powder (21g protein) and 5g l-glutamine postworkout
should i increase the protein?
I'm a 17 yr Male @ 120 lbs btw.


----------



## Fit Freak (Jan 27, 2003)

I would increase the protein to 1.5 scoops...about 30 grams...but MIO...you need to add some carbs to the shake especially post workout to accelerate growth and recovery assuming you're trying to add lean body mass.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 27, 2003)

I agree with FF,  you can add some carbs to that shake.  I don't think you need to add anymore protien though.  I think 21g is ok, especially since you are 120lbs.  The only question I have is how long do you waite to eat after you take your post w/o shake?  I think you can thow in another half scoop of protien if you waite 2.5-3hrs to eat your next meal, just add some carbs to it also.  But if you eat 1-2hrs after your shake I say leave it at 21g of protien and still add some carbs.


----------



## Fit Freak (Jan 27, 2003)

Good point P-Funk...if you have the recommended 2 meals within a couple hours of training keep it at a scoop...otherwise add an extra 1/2 scoop.  

I can't stress this enough....at a BW of 120lbs you're probably trying to add muscle mass therefore add carbs to the post workout shake and IMO...add some flax oil too.  You need calories AND protein after training...especially if you're looking to add size.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 27, 2003)

hm i take a flax pill twice a day (morning/night)
shouild i add flax to my shake also?


----------



## Fit Freak (Jan 27, 2003)

There is only 1 gram of oil per pill....you need 14 pills to equal 1 Tablespoon.....my suggestion....buy some flax oil since it's way cheaper and you won't have to swallow 14-28 pills a day.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 28, 2003)

I don't thnk that you should add any flax to your post w/o shake because you don't want to slow down the absorbtion of the protien.  That is why we take carbs with out post work out shake, to speed up the absorbtion of protien.  However, in your second meal I think you should definetly add flax, especially if that meal is right before bedtime.  During this meal it would be best to slow down the protien.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> I don't thnk that you should add any flax to your post w/o shake because you don't want to slow down the absorbtion of the protien.  That is why we take carbs with out post work out shake, to speed up the absorbtion of protien.  However, in your second meal I think you should definetly add flax, especially if that meal is right before bedtime.  During this meal it would be best to slow down the protien.



I agree with this.

Also, I'd be having 2 scoops of protein, were I you.  And I'd make sure that it was pure whey.

Add to that 50-100 grams of SIMPLE carbs, I like dextrose, its easy and cheap.  The amount should depend on how hard it is for you to gain muscle/gain fat.

Personally, I am currently at 225.  I have 44 grams of whey, 50g of dextrose and 10g of creatine during the first 15 minutes of my workout (before is even better, but not practical for me).  Then I have 66g of whey and another 50g dextrose and 10g creatine withing 15 minutes of my workout.  Then I have 1 cup of oatmeal and another 44g of whey 2-3 hours after that.  That's on training days only, obviously.

But that's just me.  You shouldn't bother with creatine or other such supps until you have been training for a long while.


----------



## Fit Freak (Jan 28, 2003)

I agree with TP...you don't need creatine as a newbie.  That is something you can use down the road when you're more experienced and need to break a plateau.

If you decide to go the dextrose route definately stay away from the flax post workout due to the high glycemic index of that meal.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 28, 2003)

im not too sure when i could get some dextose (extremely small town). would i be able to use something else like perhaps table sugar for extra carb sin my protein shake?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 29, 2003)

You could use a banana if you want.  I even know some guys who eat a couple of packets of smarties with there post w/o shake to create an insulin response.  For awhile I would mix my shake with gatorade.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> You could use a banana if you want.  I even know some guys who eat a couple of packets of smarties with there post w/o shake to create an insulin response.  For awhile I would mix my shake with gatorade.



No, not bananas post workout.  

Bananas = fructose.

Sugar = sucrose.

Dextrose = Glucose

What do you want?  GLUCOSE.

Fructose, preferentially refills LIVER glycogen then muscle glycogen.  The concerse is true with dextrose/glucose.

Why smarties?  Read the label, THEY ARE dextrose.  Its about the only candy made that way the rest are typically high fructose corn syrup (bad) and sucrose (ehh).

You can get dextrose online.  You can my a carb mix like GLycoload from 1fast400.com or you can ask him to sell you dextrose.  I found a bulk supplier, supplementdirect.com that will sell a huge 11 pound bag for $10.  Haven't ordered from them yet but will next time.


----------



## gopro (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jemal *_
> Right now i have a low carb protein powder (21g protein) and 5g l-glutamine postworkout
> should i increase the protein?
> I'm a 17 yr Male @ 120 lbs btw.



I'd double it post workout and make sure you add carbs.


----------



## cornfed (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> I agree with TP...you don't need creatine as a newbie.  That is something you can use down the road when you're more experienced and need to break a plateau.
> 
> If you decide to go the dextrose route definately stay away from the flax post workout due to the high glycemic index of that meal.


Yep, no need for creatine... and _I_ say that it's generally unneeded and not ever that beneficial.  

  Let the witch-hunt for Cornfed begin NOW!!!   

"...he turned me into a newt!  ... I got better  "


----------



## gopro (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Yep, no need for creatine... and _I_ say that it's generally unneeded and not ever that beneficial.
> 
> Let the witch-hunt for Cornfed begin NOW!!!
> ...



OOOOO...generally unneeded and never that beneficial...gotta call you out on THAT one! Not true my friend...simply not true!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: how much protein post workout?*



> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> I'd double it post workout and make sure you add carbs.



Boy that sounds awefully familiar....wonder where I read that before.


----------



## cornfed (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> OOOOO...generally unneeded and never that beneficial...gotta call you out on THAT one! Not true my friend...simply not true!


Other than 10lbs water wt, I had ZERO (or neglidgable) long-term benefits.  No strength or rep gains ...  
I tried 3mo on 1 off, 4wk on 1 off, and several other methods of cycling it and after 4yrs of experimenting w/ it I quit and have made = or better gains off.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Other than 10lbs water wt, I had ZERO (or neglidgable) long-term benefits.  No strength or rep gains ...
> I tried 3mo on 1 off, 4wk on 1 off, and several other methods of cycling it and after 4yrs of experimenting w/ it I quit and have made = or better gains off.



Corn, I tend to agree with you.  I don't think GP is wrong on this, I just think some of us are immune!  That said, I still use it since it is so cheap, just "in case."


----------



## gopro (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: how much protein post workout?*



> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Boy that sounds awefully familiar....wonder where I read that before.



Sorry for the repeat. I rarely read any of the responses before I post. I just answer the question.


----------



## gopro (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Other than 10lbs water wt, I had ZERO (or neglidgable) long-term benefits.  No strength or rep gains ...
> I tried 3mo on 1 off, 4wk on 1 off, and several other methods of cycling it and after 4yrs of experimenting w/ it I quit and have made = or better gains off.



Ahhh yes...a creatine "non-responder." Yes, you guys do exist. However, for the majority of users that take it correctly and consistently, there are very measurable gains to be had. You just made a "blanket" statement, and that is why I disagreed.

What brand(s) have you used by the way?


----------



## Revenant (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> No, not bananas post workout.
> 
> Bananas = fructose.
> ...



What would lactose be like? That's a simple sugar, isn't it?


----------



## gopro (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Revenant *_
> What would lactose be like? That's a simple sugar, isn't it?



Lactose is a combination of 2 simple sugars. It is NOT very good for glycogen restorage, however.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Revenant *_
> What would lactose be like? That's a simple sugar, isn't it?



Sorry, but this is from memory, and not perfect.

Lactose, I believe, is not as simple as dextrose, sucrose, etc.  But yes relatively simple.  And I think it is more in line with sucrose, but not as good for replenishing muscle glycogen.

I wouldn't worry about it if you are bulking, but I wouldn't use it as post-workout nutrition, either.


----------



## cornfed (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Ahhh yes...a creatine "non-responder." Yes, you guys do exist. However, for the majority of users that take it correctly and consistently, there are very measurable gains to be had. You just made a "blanket" statement, and that is why I disagreed.
> 
> What brand(s) have you used by the way?


Sh!t, I can't remember them all, but I did use celltech for quite some time (only b/c I could get it for $20/big jug, and the dextrose)... used GNC... ummm... I'm forgetting the other 5 brands 

I know it's not directly or indirectly related, but my body is fairly resistant to almost every supp or drug, creatine, clen, alcohol, and other things I tried but will not mention from my younger days


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Sh!t, I can't remember them all, but I did use celltech for quite some time (only b/c I could get it for $20/big jug, and the dextrose)... used GNC... ummm... I'm forgetting the other 5 brands
> 
> I know it's not directly or indirectly related, but my body is fairly resistant to almost every supp or drug, creatine, clen, alcohol, and other things I tried but will not mention from my younger days



This sounds very much like me.  Few bb supps have done anything for me.  I am generally resist or show fewer effects to other drugs as well.  Hmmm.  Interesting.


----------



## cornfed (Jan 31, 2003)

Do I have an endocrine twin out there?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Do I have an endocrine twin out there?



So I am your endocrine twin and Rob is your physical twin?  You are a combination of me and Rob?  That's scary.


----------



## cornfed (Jan 31, 2003)

No, just a vague similarity... cause that combo would entail the end of the universe and be a sign of the antichrist or 4 horsemen of the apocalypse or something


----------



## askjoe (Feb 3, 2003)

Post workout you should be consuming 40-50 grams of protein and twice that in carbohydrate - this will yield you the best results.

Askjoe


----------



## cornfed (Feb 3, 2003)

Did you read his wt?  I don't think it even borders on conceivable to go w/ 50g Protein.


----------



## Alaric (Feb 6, 2004)

If we're trying to up the CARBS post workout, what other suggestions are there to add to your post workout shake?

Would strawberries be ok?  How about yams, or brown rice?


----------

